# DISCUSS: Best Atlantic Ocean Skyline



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

The thread of the Mediterranean sea skylines gives me the idea to make this









Source


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

*Mar del Plata | Argentina*​


Mar del Plata desde Punta Iglesias | Mar del Plata cityscape from Punta Iglesias by Maximiliano Buono, en Flickr


R2_00294
by oscar nuñez, en Flickr

20180722_175213
by GUSTAVO, en Flickr


20180722_180330 
by GUSTAVO, en Flickr


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

New York without question.


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

*Miami | USA​*

Miami Night by Jeff Olson, en Flickr


Miami Skyline by Jeff Olson, en Flickr


MIAMI by Claude ROUGERIE, en Flickr


MIAMI by Claude ROUGERIE, en Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

um... yeah. 


IMG_3038 by David Danzig, on Flickr


----------

